# Lawn treatment company screw up



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

The lawn company I have been using came out today and sprayed my lawn after cancelling the service. I have already put down a half-rate of prodiamine and submitted my soil test. I feel like my soil test will be useless now since the company put down a liquid 28-0-0 throwing off what I submitted. Do I need to worry about the extra app of Dimension on top of the pre-em I already applied? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Did you expect your soil test to test for nitrogen? Also, who is throwing down N on dormant bermuda now?


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Did you expect your soil test to test for nitrogen? Also, who is throwing down N on dormant bermuda now?


Man, I don't know! I've been reading this forum and watching the youtube's for months now and even I wouldn't throw down N on dormant Bermuda. I still have snow in my backyard from what came in on Sunday morning. I am not sure if soil savy test does N or not.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

What company did you use?


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

My local soil test didn't even test for N. So you should be fine with applying whatever is recommended on the soil test.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I suspect they did not apply enough of that 28-0-0 to matter. That stuff is expensive per gallon and you need over 32 oz per 1000 sq ft to do anything. The Dithiopyr might be another matter. Not suggested to stack Dithiopyr on top of an application of Prodiamine unless you are doing the split rate program. Even then, doing 1/2 Dithiopyr and 1/2 Prodiamine compromises the longevity you would get out of a correctly applied split of the Prodiamine.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

high leverage said:


> What company did you use?


Lawn America


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

jjepeto said:


> My local soil test didn't even test for N. So you should be fine with applying whatever is recommended on the soil test.


OK that's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I suspect they did not apply enough of that 28-0-0 to matter. That stuff is expensive per gallon and you need over 32 oz per 1000 sq ft to do anything. The Dithiopyr might be another matter. Not suggested to stack Dithiopyr on top of an application of Prodiamine unless you are doing the split rate program. Even then, doing 1/2 Dithiopyr and 1/2 Prodiamine compromises the longevity you would get out of a correctly applied split of the Prodiamine.


I bet you're right on the N. I don't know how they measured my yard but it's 1500 sq ft less than what I measured myself. So my guess it wasn't a proper app rate. Yeah, the double dose of pre-em scares me a little. I guess if anything comes up before my next app of preemergent I can smoke it with Celsius.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would not use Dithiopyr on Bermuda either. Show these guys the door.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I would not use Dithiopyr on Bermuda either. Show these guys the door.


I did sir! And it feels so damn good doing it!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Wild. Yeah, I'm done with lawn companies. Honestly they bring more weeds from other lawns than I care for. I had them mowing my back yard for a while and I did the front. The front had zero weeds and the back was riddled.

I know there are plenty of great, careful and productive lawn companies. So I'm certainly not lumping everyone into that statement.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Watch out for mowing companies especially. Gets really bad when there are 5 different types of grass being grown in town. Failure to wash and dry mowers between lawns is not good.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Greendoc Which five types? My local mowing companies tend to specialize in cutting the top five; Crabgrass, Dallisgrass, Goosegrass, Annual Bluegrass, and Torpedograss.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Watch out for mowing companies especially. Gets really bad when there are 5 different types of grass being grown in town. Failure to wash and dry mowers between lawns is not good.


I'm not sure my mowers get washed more than the two times per year they get serviced!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Greendoc Which five types? My local mowing companies tend to specialize in cutting the top five; Crabgrass, Dallisgrass, Goosegrass, Annual Bluegrass, and Torpedograss.


No dandelion or henbit?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

soonersfan4512 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I would not use Dithiopyr on Bermuda either. Show these guys the door.
> ...


Why no dithiopyr on Bermuda? It's listed on the bag as accepted turf.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

On low cut Bermuda the root pruning at levels needed for acceptable weed control is considerable. Way more than what you see from Prodiamine. Other products I avoid are Pendimethalin and Oryzalin. YMMV at heights of cut over 1". But at the heights of cut I maintain Bermuda at, root pruning is something to keep in mind when selecting and using Pre herbicides.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @Greendoc Which five types? My local mowing companies tend to specialize in cutting the top five; Crabgrass, Dallisgrass, Goosegrass, Annual Bluegrass, and Torpedograss.


Failure to practice mower hygiene is how Zoysia can end up in Bermuda or visa versa. The worse scenario is when Bermuda ends up in St Augustine.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I'd be shocked if there was a single lawn mowing operation in Raleigh that cleans their mowers between lawns. Hell, I can't even get them to raise their decks on fescue after mowing bermudagrass at 1".

Yet another reason I'm glad I retired from the fert and squirt business.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > @Greendoc Which five types? My local mowing companies tend to specialize in cutting the top five; Crabgrass, Dallisgrass, Goosegrass, Annual Bluegrass, and Torpedograss.
> ...


Wouldn't this almost be laughably common and borderline impossible to stop? Even if you are washing and letting the mowers dry, it would be so easy to miss a small amount of bermuda and then it falls off the mower and then you now have bermuda in SA?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

That's why some turf companies only cut one type of grass. I think Pete with GCF had remarked he won't cut warm season since he's worry about the debris taking hold in a cool season lawn.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitrogen is pretty volatile thus why it doesnt get measured normally.

With that said applying a nutrient still has some sort of affect on the chemical composition of your soil. It's not like it falls to the ground without coming in contact with anything. It can temporarily do things like lower surface pH.

With that said, a test is better than no test, just remember it in the future as the results may look a bit off on this one. Step back and take in the big picture.


----------



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I would not use Dithiopyr on Bermuda either. Show these guys the door.


why?


----------

